# Flora margarine!



## spicypepper (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi all, 

Does anyone know where I can get a good old fashioned tub of flora margarine or something similiar? I'm not really enjoying the butters/margargine in my local supermarkets, have a funny taste, maybe I will get used to them (even my kids not enjoying it on their toast) 

Thanks!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Try Spinneys..you get most things there including pork


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Definitely get it in Spinneys, I got some the other day :0)


----------



## spicypepper (Aug 29, 2011)

Great thanks, Spinney's it is then! looking forward to our toast tomorrow morning lol!!x


----------

